# tc4 stuff



## Xtremedriva (Jul 8, 2005)

im looking to get an on-road car....so far i've chosen the tc4, what are motors, esc's, and just about everything else except bodies that will be great for racing in a 19T race thingy?? im lookin at some novak, duratrax, and lrp esc's.

i wanna get the car late winter so that i can build it and get all the stuff installed by the time it starts to get warm again in chi-town. :freak: 

ummmm i'll be racin on asphault, and carpet, what are good tires for each of these, i have no idea cuzz of foam, x-patter, v-pattern, slicks and a lot more...it's confusing :tongue: 

what are good nimh batteries? i heard that only up to gp330's are allowed, but does nebody know if they will be allowed like next year or nething....

thx in advanced :thumbsup: , alex


----------

